# Dry spot



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've posted before about the injury that Penny had on her leg when I got her. As many of you will remember it has healed really well and really doesn't give her any trouble. She has a thin scar down her leg, but there's a patch at the top of her foot where the fur didn't grow back and it's really dry. I've included a picture of it - does anyone have any suggestions on anything that I can put on it to keep it from drying out?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Olive or coconut oil, aloe, or a mixture of bee's wax and olive oil. I actually make up a batch of the latter for sealing wood, but it's also super moisturizing for skin.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have always used vitamin E - in the capsules, and broken them open and squirted the oil right on the area. It has helped with scarring and keeps things moist. Good luck!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Man - I've been putting stuff on Penny's foot to help with the dryness and her foot was getting a little better, the dryness was starting to go away. Tonight she was running around the backyard and when she came in her foot was bleeding a little. I think the skin might be kind of thin underneath all that dryness. This poor foot has been through so much, but it doesn't seem to bother her much. She will pull it away from me if I start messing with it too much, but other than that she doesn't really pay attention to it. I'll just have to keep an eye on it and see how often it opens up when she's rough housing.


----------

